# Nails didn't countersink



## Maureen g (Feb 1, 2015)

I installed beadboard (first time) and I apparently didn't have the pressure on the nail gun high enough, so now the nailheads are showing in some places. Is there any way to countersink them after the fact. I tried a nail set but it didn't seem to work


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't quite follow. If you used finish nails, it should be easy to countersink them using a nail set and a hammer. Only way that would fail is if the nail is resting on metal, such as the head of another nail. Must be something odd going on here.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

If you were using 18 guage and nailing into some old doug fir or other hard substance, they likely might be bending over on you....

Try snipping off the unsunk nail with some side cutters, and hand countersink it.... you'll have a much smaller nail hole to fill than trying to counter sink the whoe nail.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the nail gun should be setting the nails automatically unless the depth setting isnt correct.. if your having problems setting the nails by hand now its probably because your not nailing into anything.. all thats happenind is the drywall below is absorbing the energy from the hammer blow


----------



## Maureen g (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks to all who read and replied...I'm possibly not hitting nails hard enough with the nail set for fear of damaging the beadboard. I will try snipping the nail heads and see if that helps


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

A trick I learned over the years using trim guns was when a nail didn't set or especially at times the nail was left not even flush with the trim. I would pull the nails in the gun back so the chamber would be empty and no nails would be fired. 

I placed the gun over the nail then pulled the trigger, that would drive the nail into the wood. You can do that also if the nail is flush with the surface of the molding, just put the empty gun over the nail so the plunger (or driver blade) is dead over the nail and pull the trigger, it will set the nail.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the trick that big jim does work however you need a gun thatdoesnt have a dryfire lockout on it in order to do it.

i can do it with my paslode 18 gauge, but not with my bosch or the companys newer style hitachi


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the trick that big jim does work however you need a gun thatdoesnt have a dryfire lockout on it in order to do it.
> 
> i can do it with my paslode 18 gauge, but not with my bosch or the companys newer style hitachi


For crying out loud, they are trying to take the fun out of everything. LOL I forgot that some guns are like that now days.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Look for a plunger type nail set---it is a tube with a nail punch inside---I'll see if I can find a picture---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The Home Depot


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Mike they also make a center punch like that, they come in great for mounting hinges, you can get the screw dead center with one of them.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I try to keep one in the shop and one with my trim tools---handy to have a hole in the center of the hinge---


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

BigJim said:


> Mike they also make a center punch like that, they come in great for mounting hinges, you can get the screw dead center with one of them.


 Can't live without it.... both sit with my hinge templates box


----------

